# Other > Fun and games >  Comedians good storys

## Jarre

Comeddy watching is a past time of mine to take my mind away. One of the positive memories I did have of boarding school was the story telling we did between us all to make each other laugh.

I have a list as long as my arm of comedians I love hearing their stories from. However other than the "current" mainstream there are some good clean stories from the past that I do enjoy watching on youtube, alot were the stories comedians shared on talks shows, clean fun that was interesting as well as funny.

I will post a few of my favourites and please join in with yours.

My first is about Bill Cosby when he was younger and started learning the drums. These are traditional funny story tellers with no need of obscenities or smut to make them funny.

----------


## Suzi

I can't wait to see this thread grow!

----------


## Jarre

Jasper carrot- the psychopathic cat lolipop.

----------


## Jarre

A bit of Dave Allen about his first school

----------


## Jarre

Another Dave Allan classic teaching a child to tell the time

----------


## matt

One of my favorite comedians  :):

----------

Jarre (14-06-15)

----------


## S deleted



----------

Jarre (14-06-15),purplefan (15-06-15)

----------


## purplefan

Love this guy. oops. Just saw the title of the thread was stories. sorry.

----------

Jarre (15-06-15)

----------


## purplefan

Back on track with Billy connolly about Shipyard toilets.

----------

Jarre (15-06-15)

----------


## matt

Not really a story... but its one of the best comedy shows ever!
<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCqLzXRDH6s" target="_blank">

----------

Jarre (15-06-15)

----------


## Jarre

Purplefan I never got emo, I was suprised hes still going. Billy on the other hand, your looking at a megafan here who has seen him live 3 times!

Matt:- no worries, Whoseline I have been a fan of for so long especially the partnership of Ryan and Colin on the show. It has faded abit with the new version with the female host and special guests just makes it to cheesy and you can see it in the performers eyes  that its jsut not the same. It did take me some time to get used to drew on teh first American version but he did grow on me alot and sadly that has disapeared, likewise I have been watching it since the begining where Clive Anderson was host and they had performers in the early days like peter Cook, Stephen Fry, Mike Mcshane, Josie Lawence etc.

Heres a duet with Miek and Josie from  the early days. An improvised love song about a cat litter tray.

----------


## Jarre

And also Colin and Ryan doing Narate

----------


## matt

Yeah i agree, some of the new stuff is good but no where near as good as when dru hosted it

----------


## Pen

I never got on with the American version the British one suited my sense of humour better.

----------


## Jarre

Barman songs from the original whose line is it anyway for Pen.

----------


## matt

Not really a comedian, but Karl pilkington is hilarious 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw2bTpyHGCE

----------



----------


## Hugo-agogo

I love the Ricky Gervais show, and miss it now it's not on late night. It's great because you could both watch it, for the funny animations, and listen to it like a radio show (I think they were all pod casts originally) if you were drifting off to sleep.

But if you're talking good stories, my absolute favourite modern comedy show is Rhod Gilbert's The Award Winning Mince Pie, which is just a brilliant tale of one man's breakdown on a motorway service station.

----------


## purplefan

Love this song LOL. Nice story too.

----------

Jarre (27-07-15)

----------


## Jarre

People may not realise but Who's line is it anyway was first started on the radio, heres a clip with rap and my favourite Story Goldilocks & the 3 bears but changing the styles.
Cast:- Clive Anderson (host) Stephen Fry, Lenny Henry, Dawn French and John Sessions.

----------


## purplefan

I had no idea i though it was an American idea. But i used to listen to the News Quiz on Radio 4 and old radio shows like round the horn. 
I think clive Anderson is brilliant. I always though he should have been the host of H.I.G.N.F.Y

----------


## matt

Oh wow I never realized whose line was on the radio

----------


## Jarre

It was only one series before Channel 4 bought the rights took it to TV and did 10 series before it went accross the pond. If you search youtube, the 6 radio episodes are their in 3 parts each.




> I had no idea i though it was an American idea. But i used to listen to the News Quiz on Radio 4 and old radio shows like round the horn. 
> I think clive Anderson is brilliant. I always though he should have been the host of H.I.G.N.F.Y


I also like I'm Sorry i Havn't a clue and this had a special recording that got made into a DVD before Humph passed on I have been listening to it since the early 90's every time a new series is on.

----------


## Jarre

Old school comedian / folk / singer Fred Wedlock with one of his comedy songs.

----------

OldMike (27-11-15),purplefan (29-11-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (29-11-15)

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------


## Jarre

Rob Brydon on I'm sorry I havn't a clue singing one song to the tune of another.

----------

OldMike (11-12-15),purplefan (11-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

political correctness from he late great spike milligan.

----------

OldMike (15-12-15)

----------


## Amaya

That is a story!

----------


## purplefan



----------

OldMike (18-12-15)

----------


## Jarre

A little bit of comedy genious from the 2 Ronnies.

----------

OldMike (19-12-15),Paula (19-12-15),purplefan (19-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

That is just a classic Jarre.  :(rofl):

----------

Jarre (19-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

this is too cruel but so funny. A list celeb read out rude tweets about themselves.

----------


## Jarre

Steven Wright

----------


## purplefan



----------


## purplefan



----------

Paula (13-01-16)

----------


## Jarre

Bit risque but funny, no words just physcal comedy from hale & Pace (remember them? )

----------

OldMike (18-01-16)

----------


## purplefan

I could never quite get into them Jarrie. The only sketch i ever found remotely funny was their take on goodbye Mr.chips

----------


## Jarre

Jethro on Jim Davidsons Generation game trying to get through talking about an ancient Norfolk land tool......

----------

OldMike (03-02-16)

----------


## purplefan

Back to the two Ronnie's.

----------

Jarre (08-02-16)

----------

